# How much wind is too much wind?



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

I have heard a few of my buddies arguing about wind and hunting deer. I know that wind will decrease movement, but thought I would put it out there and see what you folks have experienced in the woods. Thanks!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A lot of wind can certainly effect some movement in my opinion, but not to a great big extent. It reduces the effectiveness of their defense senses, sight (everything is moving), hearing, and smell.

The biggest effect I see from high winds is that they are much more nervous and alert but still moving.

They live outside in the weather everyday. They don't get to go into a hole when it's windy, cold, or rainy, they are still there right where they always are.

I experience a much bigger effect of a full moon on daylight movement than I do from high winds.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I've seen deer in high winds, but who knows if it was a fluke or not. I personally don't go if the wind is 25 mph or more. I planned on hunting this weekend, but it isn't looking too good. You have a better chance of tagging a deer in the wind than you do on the couch.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree with Lundy. Good post. I also think that they may tend to stay in thicker cover, to give them a little more sense of security.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I am not a big fan of the wind myself , but if the wind is blowing the right direction I will attempt to sneak around the bedding areas on these windy days . Not something I do all the time , since I dont want to spook a good buck . But I use the wind in my favor to sneak through the woods and still hunt . Sometimes you can get lucky and get close to one on the ground !


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with Lundy (except the moon part  ) I don&#8217;t worry about it unless it&#8217;s not safe to be in a tree.


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

I personally like hunting during windy days like today. I try to use it to my advantage as much as possible. Ive seen my fair share of movement with intense winds. Creek bottoms and low lying areas are my primary focus. I have seen movement from midday thru dusk in the past especially during the pre-rut. Im heading out shortly for an evening hunt. I have the camera setup so if things go well, Ill post it. I have a video of last season where buck after buck come waltzing through my area from mid afternoon until dusk. I took the very last buck that windy day; 16pt 174 6/8; Kind of worked out for me I guess.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> I agree with Lundy (except the moon part  ) I dont worry about it unless its not safe to be in a tree.


I wouldn't feel right if someone agreed with me 100%. I don't even agree with me 100% most of the time


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Windy days are great to still hunt standing corn!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I just go hunting, I don't pay much attenion to it.
It was windy on the 2nd Saturday of the season, deer were everywhere that evening.


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

As a hunter of public land and with only weekends off I go regardless and have taken my fair share of deer during high wind. A bad back keeps me from hunting out of a tree anymore so it is perfect for still/stalk hunting. 

I agree that they are on high alert, but you can use it to your advantage and sometimes stalk within shooting range when you spot the deer by taking advantage of the wind and the extra noise it creates in the woods.


----------



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

got this one the other day in 40 mph winds....They def were moving with the winds that high. Saw a buck earlier that day as well as a few does.


----------



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

I apperciate the all the insight. I can say that I went out on Friday and the winds died down a little as it got dark and I saw two does. I went out on Sunday and didn't see anything. Maybe just conicidence...


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

My uncle And I was in Indy setting up our treestands for the gun season next month the wind was 30mph had a doe 20yrds away from us while we were setting up.She wasn't even startled that we was there.And the wind was blowing right in her face.She stood there for a good 20min.Than walked off like nothing was going on.Of course we did't have our bows with us.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I killed my biggest buck ever with wind gust up to 40. On oct 7 a few yrs ago and the wind was gusting right at him I think that when the winds get that crazy the deer have problems keeping track of scents so as they are cautious, they are also more vulnerable because they lose their ears and nose.....I don't know just my thoughts

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

